# Android Snake



## Java xyrse123 (28. Apr 2018)

Hallo,
ich habe eine kleine Snake App gemacht. Vielleicht kann mir ja jemand ein Feedback geben.
Die Schlange lässt sich über 4 Buttons steuern und muss zufällig verteilte Äpfel einsammeln. Wenn sie den Rand berührt oder sich selbst beisst, kommt der Gameover Screen und man kann ein neues Spiel starten. Die Punkte werden gezählt und die Highscores gespeichert.
Im Anhang sind zwei Bilder von dem Spiel.



Spoiler: MainActivity





```
public class MainActivity extends AppCompatActivity {

    private static Button hoch;
    private static Button rechts;
    private static Button unten;
    private static Button links;
    private Schlange schlange;
    private TextView PunkteText;
    private static TextView PunkteTextView;
    private static MediaPlayer mp = new MediaPlayer();
    private static TextView HighscoreText;
    private static TextView HighscoreTextView;

    @Override
    protected void onCreate(Bundle savedInstanceState) {
        super.onCreate(savedInstanceState);
        setContentView(R.layout.activity_main);
        hoch = (Button) findViewById(R.id.button1);
        rechts = (Button) findViewById(R.id.button2);
        unten = (Button) findViewById(R.id.button3);
        links = (Button) findViewById(R.id.button4);
        PunkteText = (TextView) findViewById(R.id.textView1);
        PunkteTextView = (TextView) findViewById(R.id.textView2);
        HighscoreText = (TextView) findViewById(R.id.textView3);
        HighscoreTextView = (TextView) findViewById(R.id.textView4);

        schlange = new Schlange(this);                                                       
        RelativeLayout.LayoutParams params = new           RelativeLayout.LayoutParams(900, 900);
        schlange.setLayoutParams(params);
        RelativeLayout layout = (RelativeLayout) findViewById(R.id.layout1);
        schlange.setBackgroundColor(Color.YELLOW);
        layout.addView(schlange);

        try {
            mp.setDataSource( this,Uri.parse("android.resource://com.example.admin.snake/raw/hintergrund"));
            mp.prepare();
        } catch (Exception e) {e.printStackTrace();}
        mp.start();
        mp.setLooping(true);
    }

    public  static Button  getHoch() { return hoch; }
    public static Button getRechts() { return rechts;}
    public static Button getUnten() { return unten; }
    public static Button getLinks() { return links; }
    public static TextView getPunkteTextView() { return PunkteTextView;}
    public static MediaPlayer getMediaPlayer(){ return mp;}
    public static TextView getHighscoreTextView(){return HighscoreTextView;}
}
```






Spoiler: Schlange





```
public class Schlange extends SurfaceView implements View.OnClickListener,SurfaceHolder.Callback {

    private int maxLänge =1000;
    private int aktLängeSchlange = 1;

    private Richtung richtung;
    private int KoordX[] = new int[maxLänge];
    private int KoordY[] = new int[maxLänge];

    private Button hoch = MainActivity.getHoch();
    private Button rechts = MainActivity.getRechts();
    private Button unten = MainActivity.getUnten();
    private Button links = MainActivity.getLinks();

    private int breite = 30;
    private int höhe = 30;
    private int Feld[][] = new int[breite][höhe];
    private static int Punkte = 0;

    private MainActivity activity = new MainActivity();
    private Timer timer = new Timer();
    private int FutterX, FutterY;
    private TextView PunkteTextView = MainActivity.getPunkteTextView();
    private MediaPlayer mp = new MediaPlayer();
    private TextView HighscoreTextView = MainActivity.getHighscoreTextView();

    public Schlange(Context context) {
        super(context);
        hoch.setOnClickListener(this);
        rechts.setOnClickListener(this);
        links.setOnClickListener(this);
        unten.setOnClickListener(this);
        StartPunktSchlange();
        zufälligerApfel();
        PunkteTextView.setText("0");
        HighscoreTextView.setText(""+HighscoreLaden());
        timer.schedule(new BewegungSchlange(), 0,125);
    }

class BewegungSchlange extends TimerTask {

    public void run() {
        activity.runOnUiThread(new TimerTask() {

            public void run() {
                for (int i = aktLängeSchlange; i > 0; i--) {
                    KoordX[I] = KoordX[i-1];
                    KoordY[I] = KoordY[i-1];
                }

                RichtungÄndern();
                essen();
                invalidate();
            }
         });
    }
}

public void StartPunktSchlange() {
        KoordX[0] = (int)(Math.random()*(breite-2))+1;
        KoordY[0] = (int)(Math.random()*(höhe-2))+1;
}

 
public enum Richtung {
Hoch, Unten, Rechts, Links;
}
 
public void RichtungÄndern() {
if(richtung!=null) {
    switch (richtung) {
        case Hoch:
            KoordY[0] = KoordY[0] - 1;
            break;
        case Unten:
            KoordY[0] = KoordY[0] + 1;
            break;
        case Rechts:
            KoordX[0] = KoordX[0] + 1;
            break;
        case Links:
            KoordX[0] = KoordX[0] - 1;
            break;
    }
  }
}

public static int getPunkte() {
        return Punkte;
}

public static void setPunkte() {
        Punkte=0;
}

    public void essen() {
        if(KoordX[0]==FutterX && KoordY[0]==FutterY) {
            try {
                mp.setDataSource( getContext(), Uri.parse("android.resource://com.example.admin.snake/raw/apfel"));
                mp.prepare();
            } catch (Exception e) {e.printStackTrace();}
            mp.start();

            try {
                mp.setDataSource(getContext(), Uri.parse("android.resource://com.example.admin.snake/raw/hintergrund"));
            mp.setLooping(true);
            } catch(Exception ex) {ex.printStackTrace();}

            aktLängeSchlange= aktLängeSchlange+1;
            Punkte = Punkte +1;
            zufälligerApfel();
            PunkteTextView.setText(""+Punkte);
            invalidate();
        }
    }

    public void HighscoreSchreiben() {
        SharedPreferences pref = getContext().getSharedPreferences("GAME",0);
        SharedPreferences.Editor editor = pref.edit();
        editor.putInt("HIGHSCORE", Punkte);
        editor.commit();
    }

    public  int HighscoreLaden() {
        SharedPreferences pref = getContext().getSharedPreferences("GAME",0);
        return pref.getInt("HIGHSCORE",0);
    }

    public void zufälligerApfel() {
        FutterX = (int) (Math.random()*(breite-2));
        FutterY = (int) (Math.random()*(höhe-2));
    }

    @Override
    public void onClick(View view) {

        switch (view.getId()) {
            case R.id.button1:
                richtung = Richtung.Hoch;
                break;
            case R.id.button2:
                richtung = Richtung.Rechts;
                break;
            case R.id.button3:
                richtung = Richtung.Unten;
                break;
            case R.id.button4:
                richtung = Richtung.Links;
                break;
        }
    }

    public boolean GameOver() {

        for(int i=1; i<aktLängeSchlange; i++) {
            if(KoordX[0]==KoordX[I] && KoordY[0] == KoordY[I]) {
                timer.cancel();
                return true;
            }
        }
        if(KoordX[0]<0 || KoordX[0]>29 || KoordY[0]<0 ||KoordY[0]>29 ) {

            timer.cancel();
            return true;
        }
        return false;
    }

    @Override
    public void surfaceChanged(SurfaceHolder holder, int format, int width,int height) {}

    @Override
    public void surfaceCreated(SurfaceHolder holder) {}

    @Override
    public void surfaceDestroyed(SurfaceHolder holder) {}

    @Override
    public void onDraw(Canvas canvas) {

        super.onDraw(canvas);
        Paint p = new Paint();

        p.setColor(Color.GREEN);
        canvas.drawRect(FutterX*30, FutterY*30,FutterX*30+30,FutterY*30+30,p );

        p.setColor(Color.RED);
        canvas.drawRect(KoordX[0]*30, KoordY[0]*30, KoordX[0]*30+30, KoordY[0]*30+30,p); // Kopf
        p.setColor(Color.BLUE);

        for(int i=1; i<aktLängeSchlange; i++) { // Rumpf
            canvas.drawRect(KoordX[I]*30, KoordY[I]*30, KoordX[I]*30+30, KoordY[I]*30+30,p);
        }

        if(GameOver()==true) {

            if(Punkte>HighscoreLaden()) {
                HighscoreSchreiben();
              }

              Intent intent = new Intent(getContext(), GameOverScreen.class);
              getContext().startActivity(intent);
        }
    }
}
```



_


Spoiler: GameOverScreen






		Java:In die Zwischenablage kopieren


public class GameOverScreen extends AppCompatActivity implements View.OnTouchListener{

    private ZeichenView zw ;

    public void onCreate(Bundle savedInstanceState) {
        super.onCreate(savedInstanceState);
        setContentView(R.layout.activity2);
        RelativeLayout layout = (RelativeLayout) findViewById(R.id.layout);
        zw = new ZeichenView(this);
        layout.setOnTouchListener(this);
        layout.addView(zw);
    }

    @Override
    public boolean onTouch(View v, MotionEvent event) {
        int aktion = event.getAction();

        if(aktion==MotionEvent.ACTION_DOWN) {
            Intent intent = new Intent(this, MainActivity.class);
           this.startActivity(intent);
       return true;
        }

        return false;
    }

class ZeichenView extends View {

        ZeichenView(Context context) {
            super(context);
        }

    @Override
    protected void onDraw(Canvas canvas) {
        super.onDraw(canvas);
        Paint p = new Paint();
        p.setColor(Color.BLACK);
        p.setTextSize(200);
        canvas.drawText("Game Over",50,400,p);
        p.setTextSize(75);
        canvas.drawText("Deine Punkte:"+Schlange.getPunkte(),300,600,p);
        Schlange.setPunkte();
        }
   }
}




Schonmal Danke im vorraus._


----------



## Robat (29. Apr 2018)

Moin, hier mal ein paar Anmerkungen von mir.
*
(1) *Deine Attribute und deren Getter sollten nicht static sein und müssen es auch nicht. Wenn du in der `MainActivity` ein neues `Schlangen`-Objekt erstellst kannst du die Instanz deiner MainAcitivty übergeben und darüber die Getter der Attribute aufrufen. Das gleiche gilt für deine GameOver-Anzeige.

```
public class MainActivity extends AppCompatActivity {
    private Schlange schlange;
    private Button button;
    @Override
    protected void onCreate(Bundle savedInstanceState) {
        ...
        this.schlange = new Schlange(this);
        this.button = (Button) ... ;
    }
    public Button getSomButton() { return button; }
}

public class Schlange extends SurfaceView implements View.OnClickListener,SurfaceHolder.Callback
    private MainActivity mainActivity;
    public Schlange(final Context context) {
        super(context);
        this.mainAcitivty = (MainAcitivty) context;
        this.mainAcitivty.getSomeButton();
    }
    ....
}
```

*(2)* Achte auf die "korrekte" Schreibweise deiner Variablen - und Methodennamen. Du wechselst immer zwischen UpperCammelCase und lowerCammelCase. Laut Konvention sollten Variablen - und Methodennamen immer in lowerCamelCase geschrieben werden. Wichtig ist das du ein Style durch dein Projekt durchziehst und nicht wechselst - das macht es schwerer deinen Code zu lesen.

*(3)* Stichwort Semantik und SRP. Klassen und deren Methoden sollten nur das machen was ihr Name auch preisgibt. Deine Klasse `Schlange` ist momentan für 3 Dinge zuständig:
- Schlangen anzeigen, Schlangen Model aktualisieren (X - und Y Koordinaten, Länge, ..) und dessen Logik verwalten
- Spielfeld anzeigen, Spielfeld Model aktualisieren (Spielbrett, .. ) und dessen Logik verwalten
- Die Logik für den Ablauf des gesamten Spiels verwalten
Jede Klasse sollte nach dem SRP aufgebaut sein und das sollte man während des Programmierens immer mal testen. Schlange sollte von der Semantik her das Model sein - also die Koordinaten und die Länge der Schlange verwalten und Methoden anbieten um diese zu verändern. Das Zeichnen der Schlange sollte in einer anderen Klasse geschehen die deine View zeichnet (inkl. Spielfeld). Vielleicht schaust du da selber noch mal drüber und versuchst selbständig eine Struktur zu finden wo jede Klasse nur für ein was zuständig ist.

*(4)* Zusätzlich zu *3.* In deiner `onDraw(Canvas canvas)` Methode machst du gerade die Prüfung ob ein Spiel GameOver ist. Das gehört mEn nicht in die draw-Methode sondern in die Spiellogik.

*(5)*

```
if(GameOver()==true)
```
kannst du auch einfach so schreiben

```
if(GameOver())
```

Die Zahl `30`, was augenscheinlich die Höhe/Breite eines Schlangenteils ist, würde ich in eine Konstante auslagern. Wenn du das mal auf `35` ändern willst musst du an so vielen Stellen Anpassungen vornehmen .. da kann schnell mal was vergessen werden.


----------



## Java xyrse123 (29. Apr 2018)

Danke für deine ausführliche Antwort. Ich werde noch probieren die ganzen Verbesserungsvorschläge umzusetzen.
Ich habe gestern ganz vergessen die layout Datei hochzuladen. Vielleicht kannst du da ja nochmal draufschauen und mir Verbesserungsvorschläge geben.


Spoiler: mainactivity.xml





```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8"?>
<android.support.constraint.ConstraintLayout xmlns:android="http://schemas.android.com/apk/res/android"
    xmlns:app="http://schemas.android.com/apk/res-auto"
    xmlns:tools="http://schemas.android.com/tools"
    android:layout_width="match_parent"
    android:layout_height="match_parent"
    android:orientation="horizontal"
    android:background="@android:color/holo_blue_light"
    tools:context=".MainActivity">


    <RelativeLayout
        android:id="@+id/layout1"
        android:layout_width="match_parent"
        android:layout_height="match_parent"
        
        <Button
            android:id="@+id/button1"
            android:layout_width="50dp"
            android:layout_height="50dp"
            android:layout_alignParentBottom="true"
            android:layout_centerHorizontal="true"
            android:layout_marginBottom="93dp"
            android:text="H" />

        <Button
            android:id="@+id/button2"
            android:layout_width="50dp"
            android:layout_height="50dp"
            android:layout_alignTop="@+id/button4"
            android:layout_toEndOf="@+id/button1"
            android:text="R" />

        <Button
            android:id="@+id/button3"
            android:layout_width="50dp"
            android:layout_height="50dp"
            android:layout_alignParentBottom="true"
            android:layout_centerHorizontal="true"
            android:text="U" />

        <Button
            android:id="@+id/button4"
            android:layout_width="50dp"
            android:layout_height="50dp"
            android:layout_alignParentBottom="true"
            android:layout_marginBottom="43dp"
            android:layout_toStartOf="@+id/button1"
            android:text="L" />

        <TextView
            android:id="@+id/textView1"
            android:layout_width="50dp"
            android:layout_height="25dp"
            android:layout_alignParentBottom="true"
            android:layout_alignParentStart="true"
            android:layout_marginBottom="144dp"
            android:layout_marginStart="20dp"
            android:text="Punkte:"
            android:textSize="13dp" />

        <TextView
            android:id="@+id/textView2"
            android:layout_width="25dp"
            android:layout_height="25dp"
            android:layout_alignTop="@+id/textView1"
            android:layout_toEndOf="@+id/textView1"
            android:textSize="13dp"
            android:text="" />

        <TextView
            android:id="@+id/textView3"
            android:layout_width="75dp"
            android:layout_height="25dp"
            android:layout_alignBottom="@+id/textView1"
            android:layout_alignParentEnd="true"
            android:layout_marginEnd="82dp"
            android:textSize="13dp"
            android:text="Highscore:" />

        <TextView
            android:id="@+id/textView4"
            android:layout_width="25dp"
            android:layout_height="25dp"
            android:layout_alignTop="@+id/textView1"
            android:layout_marginStart="-82dp"
            android:layout_toEndOf="@+id/textView3"
            android:textSize="13dp"
            android:text="" />

    </RelativeLayout>
</android.support.constraint.ConstraintLayout>
```


----------



## Robat (29. Apr 2018)

Auch da würde ich mir für die IDs eine geeignete Namensgebung angewöhnen.


----------



## Java xyrse123 (3. Mai 2018)

Ich habe jetzt versucht die static Methoden umzuändern wie du es geschrieben hast, aber ich bekomme immer eine NullpointerException, wenn ich dem Button eine OnClickListener hinzufüge.


----------



## Robat (3. Mai 2018)

Da müsstest du mal deinen Code offenbaren


----------



## Java xyrse123 (3. Mai 2018)

So wie du es geschrieben hast:

```
private MainActivity activity ;
private Button hoch;

public Schlange(Context context) {
    super(context);
    this.activity = (MainActivity) context;
    this.activity.getHoch(); 
    hoch.setOnClickListener(this);
}
```


----------



## Robat (3. Mai 2018)

Du musst das was `getHoch()` zurückliefert natürlich deinem Button Attribut zuweisen.


----------



## Java xyrse123 (3. Mai 2018)

Ok,danke. Da hätte ich selber drauf kommen können.


----------



## Java xyrse123 (8. Mai 2018)

Ich habe jetzt versucht es in mehr Dateien aufzuteilen. Ein Schlangenteil wird auch auf das Canvas gemalt, aber die Koordinaten der Schlange(die eigentlich in dem Timer immer verändert werden müssten) verändern sich nicht. Das SchlangenModel soll wie du geschrieben hast, die Koordinaten speichern und die Bewegung usw. zuständig sein und auf der SchlangenView soll dann gezeichnet werden.



Spoiler: SchlangeModel





```
public class SchlangeModel {

   private  int aktLängeSchlange = 1;
   private  final int maxlänge = 1000;
   private  int[] koordX = new int[maxlänge];
   private int[] koordY = new int[maxlänge];


   public SchlangeModel(Context context) { 
       startPunktSchlange();
   }

    public void startPunktSchlange() {
        koordX[0] = (int)(Math.random()*(28)+1);
        koordY[0] = (int)(Math.random()*(28)+1);
   }

    public void bewegeSchlange() {
                for (int i = aktLängeSchlange; i > 0; i--) {
                                koordX[i] = koordX[i - 1];
                                koordY[i] = koordY[i - 1];                       
                            }                
                        }

...
    public int getAktLängeSchlange() {
       return aktLängeSchlange;
    }

    public int[] getKoordX() {
       return koordX;
    }

    public  int[] getKoordY() {
       return koordY;
    }
}
```






Spoiler: SchlangeView





```
public class SchlangeView extends SurfaceView implements SurfaceHolder.Callback{

    private int aktLängeSchlange;
    private int[] koordX = new int[1000];
    private int[] koordY = new int[1000];
    private Timer timer = new Timer();
    private TimerTask timerTask;

    private SchlangeModel schlangeModel;
    private MainActivity mainActivity;

    public SchlangeView(Context context) {
     super(context);
     mainActivity = (MainActivity) context;
     schlangeModel = new SchlangeModel(context);
     animiere();
    }


    public void animiere() {
 
        timerTask = new TimerTask() {

            @Override
            public void run() {       
                mainActivity.runOnUiThread(new TimerTask() {

                    @Override
                    public void run() {              
                 
                        aktLängeSchlange = schlangeModel.getAktLängeSchlange();
                        koordX = schlangeModel.getKoordX();
                        koordY = schlangeModel.getKoordY(); // Hier verändern sich die Koordinaten nicht
                        schlangeModel.bewegeSchlange();              
                        invalidate();               
                    }
                });
            }
        };timer.schedule(timerTask, 100, 150);
    }
}
```


----------



## Java xyrse123 (10. Mai 2018)

Ich habe das Programm jetzt noch mal überarbeitet, statt Arrays verwende ich jetzt eine LinkedList für die Schlange und wenn man die App verlässt( nicht schließt) ist sie im Pause Zustand.
Ist es jetzt so besser von der Struktur? :
https://github.com/Linus1905/Android-Snake/tree/master/app/src/main/java/com/example/admin/snake


----------



## Robat (10. Mai 2018)

Hab es jetzt mal kurz überflogen. Die Aufteilung ist okay.
Wenn ich dir noch ein Tipp geben darf: Entscheide dich für eine Sprache hinsichtlich der Namensgebung. Entweder deutsch oder Englisch.


----------



## Java xyrse123 (10. Mai 2018)

Robat hat gesagt.:


> Wenn ich dir noch ein Tipp geben darf: Entscheide dich für eine Sprache hinsichtlich der Namensgebung. Entweder deutsch oder Englisch.


Ja, ich bin gerade dabei alles auf Englisch zuübersetzen


----------



## Java xyrse123 (17. Mai 2018)

Hallo,
eine Frage hätte ich noch. Für die Punkte habe ich jetzt eine Singleton Klasse gemacht, da es davon nur ein Exemplar geben soll und ich gerade etwas über Entwurfsmuster gelesen habe. Ist das so eine "gute" Vorgehensweise? Und würde es Sinn machen, so etwas auch für das SchlangenModel zumachen?


Spoiler: Points





```
import android.content.SharedPreferences;
import android.preference.PreferenceManager;

public class Points {

    private final static Points Instance = new Points();
    private int currentPoints =0;
    private int highscore =0;

    public final static Points getInstance() {
        return Instance;
    }

    private Points() {}

    private void writeHighscore() {
        SharedPreferences pref = PreferenceManager.getDefaultSharedPreferences(MainActivity.getContext());
        SharedPreferences.Editor editor = pref.edit();
        editor.putInt("HIGHSCORE", highscore);
        editor.commit();
    }

    private int loadHighscore() {
        SharedPreferences pref = PreferenceManager.getDefaultSharedPreferences(MainActivity.getContext());
        return pref.getInt("HIGHSCORE",0);
    }


    private int getCurrentPoints() {
        return this.currentPoints;
    }

    private void setCurrentPoints(int currentPoints) {
        this.currentPoints = currentPoints;
    }

    private void setHighscore() {
        if(this.currentPoints > loadHighscore()) {
            this.highscore = this.currentPoints;
            writeHighscore();
        }
    }
}
```


----------



## MoxxiManagarm (18. Mai 2018)

Edit: hatte einen Beitrag übersehen


----------



## Joah (6. Jun 2018)

Also du wolltest ja ein Feedback, deshalb hier bitte schön:
Du programmierst hier ja ein Mini-Spiel. Zum Programmieren lernen bestimmt nicht schlecht.

Wenn du aber einmal komplexere und professionelle Spiele entwickeln willst, hier ein paar Tipps:
Bei Spielen mit Bewegung ist es in der Regel so, dass OpenGL verwendet wird. Dadurch wird die Welt von der Grafikkarte gezeichnet. Dazu gibt es die Klasse GLSurfaceView.

Bei der Klasse Canvas wird ein Bitmap im Hauptspeicher gehalten und ich vermute die draw-Befehle laufen auf dem Hauptprozessor. Das ist eher zum zeichnen für Diagramme geeignet.

Man benötigt also OpenGL und das ist verdammt kompliziert. Würde man das jetzt alles lernen wollen, würde man wahrscheinlich nur mit OpenGL zu tun haben und gar nicht zum Spiele entwickeln kommen.

Deshalb gibt es Frameworks, die speziell zum Entwickeln von Spielen gemacht sind und damit werden auch die großen Spiele gemacht.

Es gibt z. B. Unity. Damit wurde u. a. Temple Run und Angry Birds 2 gemacht (Quelle).


----------

